# Cranberry Resort



## Mayble (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm reading mixed reviews for the Cranberry Resort regarding the dated decor.  Has Cranberry Resort recently undergone a renovation?  The rooms in the website look nice compared to the RCI photos.  Thanks.


----------



## sea (Apr 9, 2012)

*We recently stayed at Club Cranberry (Feb 2012)...*

......there are a number of timeshares on the site of Cranberry, but the one that is called Club Cranberry was very nicely decorated. We had 2 X 2 bedroom units and they were very similar, but not identical in layout. The decor was the same. The interior of the units was very comfortable and contemporary in colours/decor. The hallways however did leave a bit to be desired.....with an ever-present smell of cooking from what we presume was the restaurant. A call to the front desk never did reveal the source. Thankfully this did not permeate the rooms.
The Cranberry website photos of these rooms appears to be out-dated as the decor in the 2 rooms we had was more current. We would stay here again if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## pwrshift (May 22, 2012)

*I'm at Cranberry Waterfront Suites right now*

Traded a Marriott Beachplace studio for this 2 bdrm suite for the Queen Victoria holiday week in Canada.  It was at Cranberry Waterfont Suites about a half mile from Club Cranberry where you have to check in.

Beware of misleading information on their website...it lets you believe this building has an indoor and outdoor pool, a lounge, a restaurant, tennis courts, golf course, etc. Our hopes were up for an amazing week, only to crash down when all those things were in other buildings.  There is nothing in the Waterfront building...other than a lot of construction between the building and the marina. Definitely a let down.  They are building an indoor pool area now, to be completed this Fall...but it's our view right now.  Close to beer and booze stores as well as chain restaurants like Boston Pizza.

Major mixup when we arrived...carted up two cars worth of bags and groceries, we opened the suite door only to be faced with a whole flight of stairs to carry it all up a floor...very strange and unacceptable.  After threatening to leave after saying they were full, they managed to find us a suite.  

The suite is quite nice, large bedrooms (one with 2 queens, one with a king), but small bathrooms with only shower tubs, not a 2 person jacuzzi or separate jetted showers as suggested in their literature. Soft furniture a little worn. Beds and bedding OK.  Balcony view was construction, piles of mud, noise all day.  Fridge had no ice maker...only two plastic ice trays.  Only analog TV which on widescreen makes everyone look 50 lbs too heavy.

Went to a Cranberry wine/cheese party Monday at 4:30 and it was quite the party for at least 2 hours...tons of hot/cold hors d'ouvres, great wine, and at least 100 very friendly owners...kinda sad to see so many old timers almost lining up to pay $20k to buy but salespeople there put on no pressure. A good time...even though I heard from several that Cranberry is quick to take their members to court.  Don't buy.  Went over to look at Club Cranberry in the main building and was less than impressed...only looked outside but it was more like a Motel 6 than a TS.

Would I buy here...as I've seen them as low as $1 on EBay?  No...too short a season and not enough amenities...winter skiing here is on hills not mountains like in Quebec or out West..  Would I come back...doubtful even though I'm only 2 hours away in Toronto...there's not a lot to do.


----------

